# Maxima Recommended?



## babak (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, 

I am interested in getting a SE Maxima with the premium leather package. Is there anything I should know about the car before I buy/decide not to buy? I've read many posts on this site about people having problems with this car, what do you guys that have the 06 think? I just don't want to get a car that gives me too much hassles. I have a BMW X3 and a Pontiac Grand Am, which I'll be trading for the Maxima. None of my cars have had any problems, which is what I hope to get with the Maxima. Is that acceptable?

Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

What do you want in a car?

If you want performance, well, the G35 is the way to go. If you want luxury, the G35 is the way to go.

However, if for some reason you don't like the G35... um...


----------



## babak (Jun 20, 2006)

In those terms, the Maxima is the way to go for me, because it has a much better deal hear at this time. However, I read some reports about the 3.5L Nissan engines have some oil consumption problems that cause fires. That's the only thing that scared me + the fact that a lot of people reported problems with their car (general) that caused them to constantly take their car in for repair. I just don't want to get a car that would give me too much hassle.


----------

